# I made a Boob Cube (1x1x2) from LEGO



## PetrusQuber (Jan 12, 2020)

So yeah, the title says it all . I got the piece which swivels round, then attached blocks to both ends, and voila, mechanism done. Then I got some paper, painted it, and stuck it on for stickers. I’m planning to make it magnetic with the spare magnets from my GTS2M .


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Jan 12, 2020)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 12, 2020)

Anybody know why...the odd name?


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Jan 12, 2020)

IDK
it is weird tho.....


----------



## Tabe (Jan 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Anybody know why...the odd name?


"Boob" is another word for idiot. It's a reference to the cube being so easy to solve and it rhymes.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 12, 2020)

Tabe said:


> "Boob" is another word for idiot. It's a reference to the cube being so easy to solve and it rhymes.


It’s harder than you think.........
By the way, I just magnetised it, and my +2 rate has gone up


----------



## ProStar (Jan 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> It’s harder than you think.........
> By the way, I just magnetised it, and my +2 rate has gone up



you mean down


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 12, 2020)

That reminds me that I gave your brother a very poorly made Lego 1x1x1 many years ago!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> you mean down


Nah, I made it so it repelled the solved state 


Hssandwich said:


> That reminds me that I gave your brother a very poorly made Lego 1x1x1 many years ago!


Yeah, I found it while looking to see if I could find the remains of a 4x4 in boxes! I turned it into a stickerless cube, and put sellotape over it as a makeshift PVC coating.
It’s still on his shelf...


----------

